# Synchronmotor Drehzahl regeln / Welcher FU?



## Stromtom (18 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Habe folgendes Problem ich müßte die Drehzahl einer Umwälzpumpe regeln. Die Pumpe befindet sich in einem offenen Chemikalienbecken in einer Laboranlage. Bei dem Synchronmotor der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine Ausführung mit Permanentmagnet. Die Pumpe hat 7 Watt bei 230V~ 50Hz.
Meines wissens nach kann man einen Synchronmotor nur über die Frequenz regeln. Gibt es FU´s mit Eingang 230V~ 1phasig und mit Ausgang 1Phasig 230V~? Hat jemand schon ein solches Problem gehabt oder kennt jemand Alternativen? Die Anordnung mit der Pumpe kann ich nicht verändern.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2007)

Hi



> Habe folgendes Problem ich müßte die Drehzahl einer Umwälzpumpe regeln.


Warum  





> Die Pumpe befindet sich in einem offenen Chemikalienbecken in einer Laboranlage. Bei dem Synchronmotor der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine Ausführung mit Permanentmagnet. Die Pumpe hat 7 Watt bei 230V~ 50Hz.


O.K. Scheint ein Sychronmotor zu sein, wenn auch winzig. (Elektrisch gesehen)




> Meines wissens nach kann man einen Synchronmotor nur über die Frequenz regeln.


Die Motordrehzahl schon. (Diese Aussage BITTE merken)




> Gibt es FU´s mit Eingang 230V~ 1phasig und mit Ausgang 1Phasig 230V~?


Ja, ich denke so ein kleiner Micromaster von SIemens sollte das können.





> Hat jemand schon ein solches Problem gehabt


Nö, hab kein Chemikalienbecken.
Oder war das anders gemeint. :???: 




> oder kennt jemand Alternativen?
> Die Anordnung mit der Pumpe kann ich nicht verändern.


Frage, Kann die Pumpe Null-Förderlinie.
(Welche Bauform/Wirkungsweise hat die Pumpe)
(Kreiselpumpe, Schlauchpumpe)

Möglicherweise kannst du den Ablauf begrenzen bis auf fast 0-Förderung.


Dann benötigst du keine Drehzahlregelung.


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2007)

ähmm...

sorry wenn ich jetzt auf der leitung stehe?
aber was soll das für ein motor sein? synchron?

die synchronmotoren die ich kenne arbeiten mit drehstrom, einem geber (resolver) und einem entsprechenden umrichter.


du hast einen ganz normalen 230V AC Motor - dem ist doch die frequenz egal? da tuts doch einen einfachen phasenanschnitsdimmer...

einen einphasigen mm oder auch einen anderen deratigen fu der ausgangsseitig einphasig ist wirst du nicht finden, zumindes keinen mm...

aber vielleicht habe ich es ja auch einfach nicht begriffen...


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2007)

Hi Markus



> sorry wenn ich jetzt auf der leitung stehe?
> aber was soll das für ein motor sein? synchron?


Na ja, würde sagen so etwa "Quasi"-Synchron




> die synchronmotoren die ich kenne arbeiten mit drehstrom, einem geber (resolver) und einem entsprechenden umrichter.


Das sind Servomotoren, wobei diese jedoch wieder in Synchro und Asynchronmotoren unterschieden werden.


Der Begriff stamt aus "Elektrische Maschinen".
Wobei Synchro-Maschinen einen Magnetischen Anker haben --> Laufen Synchron zur Frequenz

Asynchron-Maschinen haben Kurzschlussläuferkäfig, brauchen einen "Schlupf" um das Magnetfeld im Anker zu erzeugen.




> du hast einen ganz normalen 230V AC Motor - dem ist doch die frequenz egal? da tuts doch einen einfachen phasenanschnitsdimmer...


Ich will dir NICHT wiedersprechen,jedoch es gibt Motore vornehmlich in Pumpen für Auqarien ...    die einen Drehstromaufbau haben.
Eingegossen in Kunststoff. Im inneren befindet sich so eine art Rotor, mit hilfe der Drehbewegung durch das Drehfeld wird gepumpt.

Das Drehfeld wird mit hilfe eines Kondensators erzeugt.
(Hat halt nur 90° Fasenverschiebung funkt aber)
(Wird vornehmlich in Betonmischern für den Heimwerker verwendet  )




> einen einphasigen mm oder auch einen anderen deratigen fu der ausgangsseitig einphasig ist wirst du nicht finden, zumindes keinen mm...


Stimmt, jedoch 
Einphasig rein  - 3 Phasig raus      -->   Kondensator wegwerfen.




> aber vielleicht habe ich es ja auch einfach nicht begriffen...


Ich selbst habe meine zweifel, ob "Stromtom" mit seinen Synchronmotor recht hat.



Wie gesagt, denke ich, dass ein "Schieber" in der Medium-Leitung im Ablauf seine Wirkung zeigt.


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2007)

@gravieren

synchron = servo <-- ja

asynchron = servo <-- nein

servomotore sind generell synchron, eben ohne den schlupf ohne den ein asynchronmotor nicht funktionieren würde...


----------



## MSB (18 Mai 2007)

Wenn man einen 1-phasen FU verwendet, kann man ja als Versorgung für den Motor ja an U/V anschließen.
Allerdings fangen gängige FU's ja erst bei ca. 180W an, keine Ahnung ob daran ein 7W Motor sinnvoll funktioniert.

Einspruch Herr Administrator,
jedenfalls laut Siemens-Katalog hast du nicht recht.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2007)

Hi



> servomotore sind generell synchron, eben ohne den schlupf ohne den ein asynchronmotor nicht funktionieren würde...


Markus, will dir NICHT wiedersprechen, jedoch:

Asynchron-Motoren haben einen Schlupf                -->  Stimmt
Schlupf wird grösser mit steigender Belastung         --> Stimmt

Schlupf / Unterdrehzahl wird mit Drehgeber erkannt  --> Stimmt

Servomotoren mit Asynchron sind billiger                 --> Stimmt



Beispiel  Lenze:   die Servo-Regler der Serie 9400 oder so ähnlich steuern Asynchron-Motoren.

Bin auch bereit, das mit Quellenangabe zu belegen, solltest du mir NICHT glauben.


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2007)

Hi

@MSB


> Wenn man einen 1-phasen FU verwendet, kann man ja als Versorgung für den Motor ja an U/V anschließen.
> Allerdings fangen gängige FU's ja erst bei ca. 180W an, keine Ahnung ob daran ein 7W Motor sinnvoll funktioniert.


Das Drehfeld wird ja auch ohne Motor erzeugt, b.z.w. kann gemessen werden.

Sinnvoll funktioniert  -->  Drehfeld/Drehzahl schon.  Überwachungen ... denke ich Wiederum nicht.

Wobei Motoren z.b.  mit Motorschutz kleiner 150 Watt schon ein problem sind


----------



## Stromtom (19 Mai 2007)

Hallo @ all,
Vielen Dank erstmal für Euere Hilfe. Echt super!!!!

@ gravieren


> Ich will dir NICHT wiedersprechen,jedoch es gibt Motore vornehmlich in Pumpen für Auqarien ... die einen Drehstromaufbau haben.
> Eingegossen in Kunststoff. Im inneren befindet sich so eine art Rotor, mit hilfe der Drehbewegung durch das Drehfeld wird gepumpt.


 
Genau so ist es. Die Pumpe stammt tatsächlich aus dem Aquariumbereich und ist von der Firma Tunze. Type Tunze Nanostream 6025 www.tunze.com
Wäre es ein Type größer wäre sie bereits Regelbar. Also entweder eine 60€ teure neuwertige Pumpe in die Tonne treten und eine neue kaufen die das 4fache kostet oder selbst etwas bauen. 

Wenn man die Flügelblätter der Schraube kürzen würde müsste sich doch der Durchsatz auch reduzieren? Oder mit einem Dimmer regeln aber ich weiß nicht recht ob das die Pumpe dauerhaft überlebt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Mai 2007)

Stromtom schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hat 7 Watt bei 230V~ 50Hz


Also halten wir fest, es ist eine Aquarienpumpe, kein Synchron-Servomotor 
Ich besitze auch so eine Pumpe. Aber meines Wissens nach werden solche Motoren als EC-Motoren, elektronisch kommutierte Gleichstrommotoren bezeichnet. Das Funktionsprinzip gleicht dem eines Synchron-Motors. 
Für diese gibt es spezielle Regelelektroniken. Aber bei dem mickrigen Ding sollte eher auf Kosten-Nutzen geachtet werden.

@ Markus:
Es gibt definitiv Asynchron-Servos:
http://www.lenze.de/internet_de_act...-Servomotoren_MDFQA_.jsp?cid=0b0164e08001ee22
http://www.amk-antriebe.de/produkte_antriebstechnik_motoren_servo_async_dv.asp

MfG
Chris


----------



## Markus (19 Mai 2007)

okok
ihr habt recht, danke für die info - lese mir das heute abend mal ein wenig durch...


@stromtom
die bastelarbeit und die viele zeit kosten bestimmt mehr als 240€ für ne anständige pumpe...
oder ist das wieder "hobby-speziale" ?


----------

